# Bosnian (BCS): htjeti



## Al-Indunisiy

How do you differentiate between "I want to...." and "I will...."?


----------



## Orlin

The difference is that if ht(j)eti is used to form the future tense, shortened forms in which the 1st syllable _ho-_ is removed: e. g.
1. Ja hoću ići. = I want to go.
2. Ja ću ići. = I will go.


----------



## DenisBiH

As Orlin said, the future tense (I will) is formed using the shorter forms (ću, ćeš, će, ćemo, ćete, će)

A couple of notes from the perspective of a Bosnian speaker:

1) Hoću ići "I want to go" sounds somewhat unnatural to my ears, and I would use da+present (Hoću da idem) or something other than hoću (želim etc.)
2) The negation is always neću (nećeš, neće,...) and "Neću ići" would mean "I will not go". "I don't want to go" would be "Neću da idem" or something other than neću would be used (ne želim etc.) I think there was a discussion about this some time before.

Also, when asking a question

Hoćeš li ići? - Will you go?
Hoću. - I will.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Also, when asking a question
> 
> Hoćeš li ići? - Will you go?
> Hoću. - I will.


 
Da li je moguće "Da li ćeš ići?"?


----------



## DenisBiH

Moguće je.


----------



## Orlin

A u tom slučaju u čemu je razlika među "Hoćeš li ići?" i "Da li ćeš ići?"?


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> A u tom slučaju u čemu je razlika među "Hoćeš li ići?" i "Da li ćeš ići?"?




Hm, ja je ne vidim.


----------



## Ante Portas

Language imperfection makes confusion . _Šćet_ means _wish, intend_, but We "misuse" it like auxiliary verb making future. Then .. you see..


----------



## natasha2000

AnteProtas, don't confuse Al-Indunisiy. _Šćet _is used only in Montenegro... _
_


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> As Orlin said, the future tense (I will) is formed using the shorter forms (ću, ćeš, će, ćemo, ćete, će)
> 
> A couple of notes from the perspective of a Bosnian speaker:
> 
> 1) Hoću ići "I want to go" sounds somewhat unnatural to my ears, and I would use da+present (Hoću da idem) or something other than hoću (želim etc.)
> 2) The negation is always neću (nećeš, neće,...) and "Neću ići" would mean "I will not go". "I don't want to go" would be "Neću da idem" or something other than neću would be used (ne želim etc.) I think there was a discussion about this some time before.
> 
> Also, when asking a question
> 
> Hoćeš li ići? - Will you go?
> Hoću. - I will.


 
From the perspective of a Serbian speaker I agree.


----------



## Ante Portas

natasha2000 said:


> AnteProtas, don't confuse Al-Indunisiy. _Šćet _is used only in Montenegro... _
> _


Yes, it is Montenegrin.


----------



## Bruno 1234

Zdravo svima:


when using the enphatic construction of the future tense (with hoću ... instead of ću...), a friend of mine  from Croatia tells me that if we stress the infinitive, it's future, but if we stress the auxiliary, it's just what we want to do:

ja hoću JESTI čorbu---> I really shall eat soup.
ja HOćU jesti čorbu ---> I want to eat soup.

And he stresses the words saying  "jeeesti" and "hoooću".

Could anyone confirm this rule?


Hvala.







DenisBiH said:


> As Orlin said, the future tense (I will) is formed using the shorter forms (ću, ćeš, će, ćemo, ćete, će)
> 
> A couple of notes from the perspective of a Bosnian speaker:
> 
> 1) Hoću ići "I want to go" sounds somewhat unnatural to my ears, and I would use da+present (Hoću da idem) or something other than hoću (želim etc.)
> 2) The negation is always neću (nećeš, neće,...) and "Neću ići" would mean "I will not go". "I don't want to go" would be "Neću da idem" or something other than neću would be used (ne želim etc.) I think there was a discussion about this some time before.
> 
> Also, when asking a question
> 
> Hoćeš li ići? - Will you go?
> Hoću. - I will.


----------



## VelikiMag

Bruno 1234 said:


> ja hoću JESTI čorbu---> I really shall eat soup.


To me, this means: _It is eating I want to do (with soup)._
This sounds quite unnatural, so usually there is a subordinate clause as well. For example:

Ja hoću JESTI čorbu, a ne kuvati je - _I want to eat soup, not to cook it.
_
Ja hoću da IGRAM, ne da gledam - _I want to play, not to watch._



Bruno 1234 said:


> ja HOćU jesti čorbu ---> I want to eat soup.


An auxiliary is emphasized when others are convinced in the opposite.
A: Ti nećeš jesti čorbu?
B: Ne, ja HOĆU jesti čorbu.



Bruno 1234 said:


> And he stresses the words saying  "jeeesti" and "hoooću".


These words can't be stressed like this. _Jesti_ and _hoću_ have a short stress and you can't make their pronunciation any longer than it is. To emphasize them, you just pronounce the stressed syllable a bit harder.


----------



## Bruno 1234

Thanks,VelikiMag.

If I've understood you correctly, you don't see any future in these constructions with htjeti? They both mean "to want"?

Prijatno.


----------



## VelikiMag

According to the rules, Futur I consists of enclitic forms of verb _htjeti_ and infinitive of the main verb. Only when making questions you use _htjeti_ in its full form.

Now, when you put stress on auxiliary, like in your second example, it does mean future too. But like I said, only in specific situations it would make sense. You can't say like that out of the blue. There must be a contrary opinion which you are trying to disapprove. But even then, much more often it will just be a stressed auxiliary without the main verb, or a regular Futur where enclitics come after the main verb.


----------



## Bruno 1234

OK, thanks a lot!


----------



## Tassos

Since Bruno unearthed this thread it's a good occasion for me to ask something on htjeti.

When you encounter the short forms of htjeti *alone* in sentence (possibly a question and in spoken language only, as in: _Kuda ćeš?_ Denis mentioned that in a previous thread) what does that mean?


----------



## Brainiac

Tassos said:


> Since Bruno unearthed this thread it's a good occasion for me to ask something on htjeti.
> 
> When you encounter the short forms of htjeti *alone* in sentence (possibly a question and in spoken language only, as in: _Kuda ćeš?_ Denis mentioned that in a previous thread) what does that mean?



But you'll usually find the short form both in written and spoken language. 

_Kuda ćeš? = Kuda ideš? Kuda si pošao? _Where are you going?
_
Kuda hoćeš? _(rarely alone, in this form, or only like one line in conversation, when you know the rest of the dialog. hoćeš must be followed by another verb, to make (the meaning of) the sentence complete.)_ = > Kuda hoćeš da ideš? Where do you want to go?_


----------

